# Black Ash?



## Jonathanz (May 9, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm new on here so pardon any mistakes. I just got a shipment containing a 5 box of siglo II. I just lit one up and had some problems with it. For starters the wrapper seemed charred the whole way through and it seemed like it was burning right beneath the edge of the wrapper until I drew. 

Second was that the ash was black, which I have never seen before. The smoke was bitter, dry, and harsh the whole way through.

I doubt they are fakes as the website I got em from seemed legit also the bands had the holographic cohiba seal on both ends. Any ideas? They were held up in customs for a little while but they were vacuume sealed so that leaves little for them to dry out.

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Well... Your first mistake is speaking of unmentionables in the general forum. There's a Seperate forum for Magic Island cigars, which you can't access until you gain some trust and reputation. Also, you should go to the intro feed and say hello. Welcome to the forum! Hope we get the chance to know you better! There's a ton of knowledge and comradarie around here.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Before it gets moved/deleted, ash color changes depending on the nutrients found in the soil the tobacco was grown in/on. I've rarely seen ash as dark as that but it does happen.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

disco_potato said:


> Before it gets moved/deleted, ash color changes depending on the nutrients found in the soil the tobacco was grown in/on. I've rarely seen ash as dark as that but it does happen.


Disco is right. I wouldn't worry..

Now I'm gonna move this post to habanos only. You can read along but won't be able to comment until you reach the time and post criteria set to participate in that section

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jonathanz said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on here so pardon any mistakes. I just got a shipment containing a 5 box of siglo II. I just lit one up and had some problems with it. For starters the wrapper seemed charred the whole way through and it seemed like it was burning right beneath the edge of the wrapper until I drew.
> 
> Second was that the ash was black, which I have never seen before. The smoke was bitter, dry, and harsh the whole way through.
> 
> ...


Many Habano's burn with a dark gray black ash. It is for me personally a very desirable trait.:vs_cool:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many Habano's burn with a dark gray black ash. It is for me personally a very desirable trait.:vs_cool:


"The smoke was bitter, dry, and harsh the whole way through."

Would his flavors be due to the stick needing a more rest?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

csk415 said:


> "The smoke was bitter, dry, and harsh the whole way through."
> 
> Would his flavors be due to the stick needing a more rest?


Anything is Possible without being there and seeing if the cigars were either too wet or too dry or improperly stored or to verify that they were real or not it is impossible for me to make an informed decision all I have to go on is your word excuse the lack of punctuation I'm using Tapatalk try letting them acclimate at the proper humidity for a couple of months and then try another one and see what happens best of luck

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

